# Emergency hospital bag for home birth?



## RaspberryK

As the title says really... I am planning a home birth, would you/did you pack a bag to take to hospital in case of an emergency? 
What did it contain?
Thank you
x


----------



## Thegirl

I packed way too much I remember that!

It depends how you want to use it. My midwife suggested packing the bag with a little of everything I might need so that even if you don't transfer to hospital it's easy for them to be able to grab you a pair of undies and a pad for example without disturbing you, Dad and baby or rumaging through drawers finding all sorts instead of underwear!

All you need in the bag is what you think you'll need leading up to and for 12 hours after birth. Plus spare pants. Anything else can be bought in by your partner or visitors if you are still in there.

I packed a book. A book. Like at any stage up to birth you are thinking what I need now is a novel. And like you can look at anything else once your little one arrives!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Yes and no. :lol:

I always tell clients (and I did this myself) to pair together a birth box or birth bag. All the same things you would grab to go in to hospital are the same things you would want to hand at your home birth. So store everything in a box or a bag so your birth partner/s and mws can easily reach things for you :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Good idea ladies, thank you ... I feel sooo clueless I am glad to have you all on hand! There are some things I can't really ask anyone at home about, none of my friends have had babies (and are all horrified at the thought of me giving birth at home with no epidural) as is my mother in law (closest person to a mum that I have) who keeps saying things like, Oh you'll want this or that for when you're in hospital. I was in Matalan the other day with her and it took all my strength not to scream " I AM NOT GOING INTO EFFING HOSPITAL!" 
Oooops, bit of a rant there - sorry ladies. 

x


----------



## NaturalMomma

I didn't pack one. I had a hospital birth with ds1 and didn't use anything from my bag, so I found it a waste of time and space (in the hospital). If you do want to pack one I would get a small bag and put in those travel sized brushes, toothbrush, toothpaste, shampoo, etc. A change of clothes for yourself and baby.


----------



## Celesse

I had one with baby outfit, pads, knickers, nightdress, toiletries in it. My OH get panicky very easily and I knew it would be too much for him to have to grab things in an emergency, even if he only had to take them from a box and put them in a bag. I did transfer and was in for 3 days. There was no where near enough stuff with me, but that was ok as visitors got me stuff that I asked for and OH did manage to get extra things for me.


----------



## lozzy21

Id have a change of clothes, a nighty, lots of pants and maternity pads and your toiletrys in a bag with some nappys, vests and babygrows just incase. It took OH 6 attempts to pack my toiletry bag let along anything else.


----------



## RaspberryK

Thanks, I will get something together, DH can't even pack his own bag for holiday so it'd be silly of me to leave it to him.

x


----------



## Greta Chick

RaspberryK said:


> Thanks, I will get something together, DH can't even pack his own bag for holiday so it'd be silly of me to leave it to him.
> 
> x

I always pack our holiday bags too lol :haha:

I had planned a birth centre birth so had packed a bag. It wasn't until about 39 weeks that it looked likely I'd be definitely having a home birth (got the midwife kit at 37 weeks) so I had a bag packed in case I had to be transferred.

In my bag I had a pair of pjs, slippers, warm socks, pack of disposable knickers, pack of maternity towels, nursing bra, day clothes, toiletries, nappies and wipes for baby, 2 x vests and sleepsuits for baby and a going home outfit for baby.

hth :flower:

xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Thank you! I have bought some pairs of disposable knickers and pads, breast pads - trying to be well prepared so I get something ever week when I'm in Tesco. 
Did you all get maternity/nursing PJ's nighties or just something in a big size? I never wear PJ's unless I am lounging around the house and then it's a vest top and DH's batman PJ trousers :haha: 

x


----------



## moomin_troll

ive started to pack my birthing bag which can also be a hospital bag if needed.
in there is my tens machine, maternity pads, breast pads, clothes for baby and me. something to give birth in. feeding vest. nappys, wipes and a hand fan.
closer to the time ile also fill it with junk food lol

i havent finished yet but im packing that with general things that i will need for after hes born. i might also pack my portable cd player so i can listen to my hypnobirthing cd in peace.

then my birthing box will be bits n bobs for the homebirth, like towels, blankets for corey, a tourch a hand held mirror and then anything else the mw says i will need


----------



## RaspberryK

I think I'll pack something to keep DH amused too, he has the attention span of a toddler!

x


----------



## moomin_troll

i didnt pack anything for my oh with zane, i only cared about sorting myself and zane out lol
just ask ur oh to pack his own little bag with things that he wants to take. 

i need to get zanes bag packed lol


----------



## RaspberryK

moomin_troll said:


> i didnt pack anything for my oh with zane, i only cared about sorting myself and zane out lol
> just ask ur oh to pack his own little bag with things that he wants to take.
> 
> i need to get zanes bag packed lol

He's incapable of sorting out his own phone, keys, money and packed lunch for work :rofl: I blame the MIL!

x


----------



## moomin_troll

i caught my oh cutting his toe nails while i was having a bad contraction with zane so ur oh cant be that bad hahahaha

as i had zane in hospital my oh was just sent home when he needed anything, i didnt want to make it easy for him seen as how much pain i was in hahaha


----------



## RaspberryK

Mine thinks that as I am planning to have baby at home he can play on his computer til baby "pops out" :wacko: ! 
If I sent him home for anything or if he wanted something for himself I'd have to make a list because he'd forget what it was he went for. I'd be lucky if he remembered to take the list :dohh:
x


----------



## moomin_troll

RaspberryK said:


> Mine thinks that as I am planning to have baby at home he can play on his computer til baby "pops out" :wacko: !
> If I sent him home for anything or if he wanted something for himself I'd have to make a list because he'd forget what it was he went for. I'd be lucky if he remembered to take the list :dohh:
> x

oh dear!

i think i would of punched my oh if he said he was going on his xbox during my labour. id expect a back rub for how ever long im in labour for hahaha


----------



## chuck

I had a little jute bag with a change of clothes, slippers, some toiletries, a set of clothes for baby and a couple nappies.

Hubby then put that in a big bag and threw in a drawer full of baby clothes when the ambulance was on its way and a phone charger.

I was very glad of the phone charger so I could use my iphone to watch TV while I waited for discharge, the screen in about the same size as the crappy EXPENSIVE hospital ones LOL.


----------



## chuck

moomin_troll said:


> *i caught my oh cutting his toe nails while i was having a bad contraction with zane* so ur oh cant be that bad hahahaha
> 
> as i had zane in hospital my oh was just sent home when he needed anything, i didnt want to make it easy for him seen as how much pain i was in hahaha

Bwahahaha amazing.

I sent hubby out to watch football before i let on to myself and Mum that I really was in labour and I was having to breathe through contractions LOL.

I had to call the pub 3 times before I got hold of him to let him know things were moving along and the MW was on her way. Now that was horrible everytime i called the call didnt go through to the bar but the kitchen or upstairs, I needed to be quick as contractions werent far apart and I had to keep calling back between contractions! <facepalm>


----------



## RaspberryK

moomin_troll said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> Mine thinks that as I am planning to have baby at home he can play on his computer til baby "pops out" :wacko: !
> If I sent him home for anything or if he wanted something for himself I'd have to make a list because he'd forget what it was he went for. I'd be lucky if he remembered to take the list :dohh:
> x
> 
> oh dear!
> 
> i think i would of punched my oh if he said he was going on his xbox during my labour. id expect a back rub for how ever long im in labour for hahahaClick to expand...

Think I might call people in for 4 hour shifts, MIL, step mum and two of my best mates have offered so I might just end up sending DH off with his Dad & Bro coz I am worried he'll stress me out then just call him back for the last bit.

x


----------



## RaspberryK

chuck said:


> I had a little jute bag with a change of clothes, slippers, some toiletries, a set of clothes for baby and a couple nappies.
> 
> Hubby then put that in a big bag and threw in a drawer full of baby clothes when the ambulance was on its way and a phone charger.
> 
> I was very glad of the phone charger so I could use my iphone to watch TV while I waited for discharge, the screen in about the same size as the crappy EXPENSIVE hospital ones LOL.

Bless him, did he get the right drawer? I'd imagine mine would bring the 3-6 month ones and no vests! lol

x


----------



## chuck

I only had newborn out thankfully! 

I wish I had cash and snacks though, I was ravenouos come the morning and the poxy bowl of rice crispies wasn't enough to satisfy a lady who had thrown up her tea (not surprising really I was in labour and far enough along for contractions to be 4/5 mins looking back and beef and ale casserole and potatoes isnt exactly a light meal - denial I was in labour much?!) and lunch was hours away.

So stash some cash in that bag and a couple cereal bars or something portable and light to eat afterwards.


----------



## moomin_troll

i forgot to mention cash! im packing money in my bag and then in zanes bag just incase he needs anything while out with my sister


----------



## RaspberryK

chuck said:


> I only had newborn out thankfully!
> 
> I wish I had cash and snacks though, I was ravenouos come the morning and the poxy bowl of rice crispies wasn't enough to satisfy a lady who had thrown up her tea (not surprising really I was in labour and far enough along for contractions to be 4/5 mins looking back and beef and ale casserole and potatoes isnt exactly a light meal - denial I was in labour much?!) and lunch was hours away.
> 
> So stash some cash in that bag and a couple cereal bars or something portable and light to eat afterwards.

Yes I'll pack cash and snacks (mainly for DH) he can't go more than 2 hours without eats or drinks!

x


----------



## chuck

Hubby got chucked out when Ii went to ward good thing really he and I could get some rest, he came back around lunch time but I had no cash and was STARVING! While the other ladies on ward had loads of choccies and crisps BOO!


----------



## RaspberryK

I don't like the way OH's get sent home (I know why they do it but it seems cruel to me) and I don't eat on a schedule so I would be starving in between crappy hospital meals!

x


----------



## chuck

Tell me about it! With Dewi I went to theatre Dewi arrived at 1am we got less than an hour together and hubby was kicked out and there I was on ward numb from the tits down from the spinal unable to move to pick up my baby and all alone.

grrrrrrrrr


----------



## RaspberryK

chuck said:


> Tell me about it! With Dewi I went to theatre Dewi arrived at 1am we got less than an hour together and hubby was kicked out and there I was on ward numb from the tits down from the spinal unable to move to pick up my baby and all alone.
> 
> grrrrrrrrr

That's just awful, I think it the case where you can't physically do anything you should get private rooms and OH should be allowed to stay. 

x


----------



## chuck

Ah the wonder of the birth centre...we went back there after the hospital and hubby stayed in a double bed with me and we ordered in chinese takeaway!


----------



## RaspberryK

Unfortunately there isn't a birth centre within 40 miles of our house which is why I've chosen a home birth. 

x


----------



## chuck

Theres no difference really, everything that can be done in a BC can be done at home.


----------



## RaspberryK

Apart from the expense of hiring my birthing pool - I really want one that you can leave the water in so it's ready whenever and there's no topping up, temperature monitoring or waiting for it to be filled. 

x


----------



## chuck

But it wont be 'busy', or be 'being cleaned'


----------



## RaspberryK

Exactly! My midwife said that the pools don't tend to be occupied in the hospital (why ever not?) and that I don't need to have a HB for this reason - I beg to differ. Plus we'll be more relaxed (I hope)and wont have to go to hospital to be sent home only to return an hour later oh there are loads of reasons. Midwife still not keen but I don't care, I don't really understand their mentality if I am honest, I thought they were meant to be promoting HB?
x


----------



## lozzy21

RaspberryK said:


> Exactly! My midwife said that the pools don't tend to be occupied in the hospital (why ever not?) and that I don't need to have a HB for this reason - I beg to differ. Plus we'll be more relaxed (I hope)and wont have to go to hospital to be sent home only to return an hour later oh there are loads of reasons. Midwife still not keen but I don't care, I don't really understand their mentality if I am honest, I thought they were meant to be promoting HB?
> x

It all comes down to funding, the less women who give birth in hospital the less funding for staff they have.


----------



## RaspberryK

But home births surely cost the NHS less? No valuable bed space taken up by people who don't need to be there, no epidural or drugs, no food, etc, etc, etc.

x


----------



## lozzy21

Yep they cost less but the way they see it they are allready short staffed and to get their budget cut even futher would be a bad thing, which it is. Its crap they have to do it that way, they should just give them more staff in the first place.


----------



## RaspberryK

Yes more staff would be good, they seem to need more of everything from what I've heard.

x


----------

